

The Virality of LinkedIn Endorsements - caseya
http://musingsofaproductguy.quora.com/The-virality-of-LinkedIn-Endorsements

======
caseya
Granted, this is a high-level breakdown of the virality of LinkedIn
Endorsements, but still somewhat interesting. Would be much better if there
was actual data showing the virality and engagement on LinkedIn, but no dice.

Some people love this feature and some people hate this feature. I think both
work well with LinkedIn in that all people talk about it and some people use
it a bunch. I don't really see a ton of value in that it's just a +1 for
certain skills, so easily manipulated versus a written recommendation they
offer, but if well-respected endorse you, that can definitely help. Thoughts?

